
History of Computing: Discovering Interactivity - cfmcdonald
https://technicshistory.wordpress.com/2018/12/13/discovering-interactivity/
======
4thaccount
This is neat. When I think of interactivity, I think of Lisp, Smalltalk, APL,
and Forth.

However, this article goes back a lot further and shows all the stuff they
we're up to at the dawn of the computing era.

~~~
teunispeters
I suspect FORTRAN and LISP play their parts here. This is well within their
timelines.

